# Best supps for gains?



## rburdge84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Need yalls opinion for the best supps you have used for gains?

I'm natural so don't say roids lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 22, 2015)

Considering your training and recovery are on,  your diet is going to be responsible for over 95%of your gains.  The only supps I would even consider using are plain creatine monohydrate and bcaas.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Creatine hci and bcaa, probably one of the best otc combos


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 23, 2015)

As mentioned, creatine and BCAAs.  I like to use glutamine as personally, when I'm using it (upwards of 60 grams a day on longer training days) I feel it helps my recovery very much so.


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 24, 2015)

rburdge84 said:


> Need yalls opinion for the *best supps you have used for gains*?
> 
> I'm natural so *don't say roids *lol



There is none that's why we all use Roids ! :headbang:


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 5, 2016)

Agree with board..BCAAs, Creatine a must. Eat, eat, and eat right! I'll take a controlled diet over multiple sups any day!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 10, 2016)

I like CREATINE,WHEY ISOLATE,L-GLUTAMINE


----------



## AR-15 (Mar 18, 2016)

ASHOP right on the money....AR....


----------



## GottaGain (Mar 24, 2016)

A good quality whey protein powder. I used to like creatine, but my gut can't handle it anymore. Haven't tried glycerol monostearate in years, but back when I did it gave me some great pumps, one of the few supplements I was actually impressed with. If I tried it again I'd be willing to bet it would give me the runs though.


----------

